# Fountain of Dreams



## HansZimmer

This is the fourth track of the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

Originally composed by Jun Ishikawa for the videogame franchise Kirby, an orchestral arrangament with the title "Fountain of Dreams" has been composed for the videogame "Super smash bros melee".

What you find below is the version contained in the Nintendo's sountrack album "Smashing... Live!", which is very similar to the OST.

Vote in the poll, if you want. There are two polls for this track, so if you voted in the other poll don't vote in this one.






And a chamber string version found in youtube.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

I liked the Chamber String version the best, great sound, fun to watch and listen. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## HansZimmer

Chibi Ubu said:


> I liked the Chamber String version the best, great sound, fun to watch and listen. Keep 'em coming!


Thanks for your vote and feedback. There will be a new track every week. Stay tuned!


----------



## HansZimmer

Score = (2*1 + 1*4 + 1*5) / 4 = 2.75


----------

